# hx of herpes in pregnant woman



## Rita Bartholomew (Dec 12, 2007)

Which diagnosis code would be used for a pregnant woman who presents with a history of herpes genitalis outbreaks, but no current outbreak?  Would V02.7 (carrier of infectious disease) be appropriate?  Should 647.63 with 054.10 be used when there is no active outbreak?


----------



## carafry (Mar 10, 2008)

*herpes codes*

I would use the 647.63 and 054.10 even without an active outbreak.  She still has the disease and it intrinsically affects the management of her pregnancy.  Carrier would not be appropriate.  A carrier has the ability to pass on a disease genetically but does not show symptoms of the disease.


----------

